# Zalone superospite a Sanremo 2022



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Come annunciato in pompa magna da tutte le testate giornalistiche e confermato pochi secondi fa dal TG1, il comico Checco Zalone sarà superospite al Festival di Sanremo 2022 condotto per la terza volta di fila da Amadeus.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da tutte le testate giornalistiche e confermato pochi secondi fa dal TG1, il comico Checco Zalone sarà superospite al Festival di Sanremo 2022 condotto per la terza volta di fila da Amadeus.


Un altro che ormai che lecca la sinistra e tac! Ospite a Sanremo. Prevedibili. In ogni caso colpaccio per Amadeus, visto che anni fa Zalone rifiutò di andare ospite quando c'era Baglioni e lui invece ci è riuscito e quindi sarà un evento.

Attenzione, perché prevedo scintille con l'altra prima donna Fiorello, che è uno che non vuole farsi rubare la scena vedi due anni fa con Tiziano Ferro che gli fece una battuta scherzosa contro e scatenò il putiferio


----------



## Zenos (8 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un altro che ormai che lecca la sinistra e tac! Ospite a Sanremo. Prevedibili. In ogni caso colpaccio per Amadeus, visto che anni fa Zalone rifiutò di andare ospite quando c'era Baglioni e lui invece ci è riuscito e quindi sarà un evento.
> 
> Attenzione, perché prevedo scintille con l'altra prima donna Fiorello, che è uno che non vuole farsi rubare la scena vedi due anni fa con Tiziano Ferro che gli fece una battuta scherzosa contro e scatenò il putiferio


Checco e Fiorello sono grandi amici.
Comunque gran colpo questo,quella sera faranno record di share.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da tutte le testate giornalistiche e confermato pochi secondi fa dal TG1, il comico Checco Zalone sarà superospite al Festival di Sanremo 2022 condotto per la terza volta di fila da Amadeus.


Se non altro mi faccio due risate.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Una volta andava di moda fare propaganda sugli immigrati, ora in tempi di covid useranno Zalone per fare propaganda contro i no-vax. Sicuro!


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Checco e Fiorello sono grandi amici.
> Comunque gran colpo questo,quella sera faranno record di share.


Lo so. Tutti i vips sono amici di Fiorello e viceversa, ma Zalone se tentano di metterlo sul palco a perc.ulare Fiorello lui la prenderebbe a male. Per me lo metteranno da solo quando uno dei due non appare. Lo stesso Ibrahimovic non lo mettevano mai assieme a Fiore eccetto l'ultima serata. Tanto che in una conferenza stampa dopo la prima puntata dell'anno scorso, un giornalista lo notò e fece la domanda ma Amadeus cerco di sviare mettendosi ad elogiare Ibrahimovic.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una volta andava di moda fare propaganda sugli immigrati, ora in tempi di covid useranno Zalone per fare propaganda contro i no-vax. Sicuro!


Inno vacs sono uomini normali come noi, noi vaginati..


----------



## bmb (8 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da tutte le testate giornalistiche e confermato pochi secondi fa dal TG1, il comico Checco Zalone sarà superospite al Festival di Sanremo 2022 condotto per la terza volta di fila da Amadeus.


Fino all'ultimo film mi piaceva da morire. Poi si è politicizzato pure lui.


----------



## marcus1577 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Zalone e Zlatan spetracolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Gennaio 2022)

Quest'anno credo sarà il peggiore dal punto di vista della propaganda. Sarà un attacco feroce a chi non si vaccina, immagino zalone sia li proprio per questo, mi aspetto prese per il culo a manetta con terra piatta e altre menate


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno credo sarà il peggiore dal punto di vista della propaganda. Sarà un attacco feroce a chi non si vaccina, immagino zalone sia li proprio per questo, mi aspetto prese per il culo a manetta con terra piatta e altre menate


Roba che quelli di Baglioni al confronto, erano anti-sistema. Il primo di Baglioni comunque, penso sia uno dei migliori dal punto di vista musicale, podio a parte.


----------



## Viulento (9 Gennaio 2022)

zalone e' forte, mi guardero' il suo pezzo online quando avro' tempo.


----------

